# Rule of thumb on FOC for 3D?



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I think the rules have been squashed, right now you can pick any of the gold tip fat shafts and stick a point up front that gives you the speed you want and they shoot like darts once you tune you bow to them. I see every stinking combination of points and weights up front on 3d courses and they are shooting freaking awesome..

I shoot gold tip xxx shafts at 27inch shaft with 100 grain pts out front and they are awesome. They weigh 400 grains and shoot out to 50 yds really good, I can't shoot groups at 50 without putting dents in my bushings so I just shoot at 1 inch dots.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Padgett pretty much said it. I've got 3D arrows around 5.9% FOC and they shoot great and then I have arrows with 9.6% FOC that also shot great. On a search for what the HTA HT3s might like best I started with a 80 gr glue-in and ranged upwards until I had a 47 gr insert and 145 gr field point, a 111 gr different and all arrows buried into the X from 20 and 30 yards.

And if wondering, here's a link of some age, but still holds true - has chart for different needs.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=453845


----------



## owl (May 28, 2004)

What was said above is generally true if the wind is not blowing. I have seen low FOC arrows turn sideways and blow up against the target if there is a high gusty wind. This is especially apparent on the longer targets. YMMV


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

If i were in business to sell fat shafts and couldn't make them lighter for fear of easy breakage. Id tell you to use a real light point also. For overall consistancy you need a good foc imo.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

For accuracy purposes, it doesn't matter that much. However, most serious 3d shooters use 100 grains or more up front. I think people worry about deflections being much worse with less FOC.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

12% is what I like.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

shootist said:


> For accuracy purposes, it doesn't matter that much. .... I think people worry about deflections being much worse with less FOC.


winner, winner... kinda. 

I agree that FOC and accuracy are not directly related. FOC with proper fletching does help arrows recover from "not normal" input (wind and maybe bad shots too?). But, in eastern 3d, wind really isn't a big factor and I don't go to make bad shots. My best scores have been shot with XXX's with 105's up front and don't interpret that to say "it works when he had a good day". My average scores with the Triple X and 105's are the highest of any shaft I've ever played with.

I believe people appropriately worry about kickouts with low FOC combos. All my 3d arrows (3-4 different combos) all weigh within a few grains of each other. I can tell you which ones kick out badly and which ones don't  

I personally think the X-cutter might be the ultimate 3d arrow. Consistent, light, stiff.... so I can run big point weight at speed and still have good diameter.


----------



## ResQDaddy42 (Jun 30, 2011)

Well I have a dozen X-cutters set at 28 in with a 90 gn on the nose shrewd uni's with some G nocks directed by some blazers(2.5").... Thank you all for the inputs, I appreciate it and I will update with some results!!


----------



## ResQDaddy42 (Jun 30, 2011)

They are flying awesom 50 and in!! Thanks for the help fellas!!!


----------



## BigBore56 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hated the Fat Boys in this Kansas wind..especially when 3D's were set outside of the trees by 10 to 20 yards. Still score better with small shafts at 10% FOC and 2" Blazers. It's so much easier to hit the 12 ring when your arrow is not flying sideways, and the big shafts did not pick up that many points for me.


----------

